# dont have a downrigger I can help:)



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

Guys I run a downrigger now but I used to keep my planer on a 100 ft pc of nylon cord with a downrigger release clip on it. I would put my bait out about 30 ft then hook the line to the planer and set em down to what ever depth I wanted to fish. The planer was tied of to a cleat on the boat. when you get a fish the clip releases and the planer comes up for another try. You can also use a clip and a loop of line off your reel when trolling the big stretch lures to keep from beating your poles to death.


----------

